# need a job



## fish24/7 (Mar 5, 2008)

If anyone knows of anyone in the perdido area please let me know, i can pretty much do many things, painting, minor house repair, yards, cleaning, detailing, anything. i am a hard worker and rliable and not scared of working long hours thankyou


----------



## fish24/7 (Mar 5, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish you good luck, Fish24/7. It's no fun being out of work and not wanting to draw on the government for support.

I know because I was laid off back in the beginning of April from my job and I am just about stir crazy looking for work and not having something to do each day!! I have worked hard all my life and now I am spending more time on the computer filling out job applications and resumes and trying to find something that I am not overqualified for and it really sucks for a man to have to crawl on his belly to find work!!

I pray that a few of my applications are taken seriously and I find work soon as I have pretty well shut down all my leisure activities such as my kayaking and fishing. I just feel guilty sitting out there on the water when I should be looking for work somewhere. That is just me and the way I was raised.

I wish you a speedy work recovery and I hope you get back toa steady jobsoon.


----------

